# HUGE HUGE HUGE RAVE for Ojon!



## Hawkeye (Apr 1, 2007)

OK many of you know that I've been complaining about my hair being dryer than the sahara desert and nobody could figure out why.

Well ok first of all this stuff smells- but I like the smell a lot of people don't like it.

ANYWAY

So I got it in the mail and I used the detox shampoo, the restoritative treatment, left it in over night, got up washed it with the ojon moisturizing shampoo and conditioner and then added the Ojon Styling Cream and then the revitilizing mist. 

Super hard work.

Anyway- so I dry my hair thinking this is a load of BS I'm going to do all this work for absolutely no result and I WAS WRONG!

My hair was dryer than the sahara desert, like freaking straw and I'm talking the driest straw EVER and now my hair is soft. Like- really soft. Like satin but not silk yet. It's literally a "miracle". Everyone (hahaha Yeah I'm a nerd I made my entire family and friends touch it) who touched it literally felt the difference. 

And my hair is smooth and amazing. Literally amazing. This is wow. I already wrote a note thanking OJON for saving my hair.

I wish we had a review forum so it doesn't sound like I'm trying to sell this but it just did such an amazing thing for me. I hope the mods understand!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 1, 2007)

_*I was actually going to post about Ojon....

This past December, while I was at Sephora getting presents, I decided to get one for myself, and I bought the Ojon conditioning treatment..

So, the next time I washed my hair, I used it.  Now, I have long, thick hair...and when I say thick...I mean THICK...so I had to use more product than rec'd.  Now, maybe I used more than I should have...After toweling my hair, it felt sticky...clumpy...When it finally dried, it looked like I'd poured a vat of grease in it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So, I figured I used too much, and tried again.  This time, the results were not AS bad..but definitely not good.  I should note that my hair is normally very healthy...but I read the Sephora descript., and couldn't resist (always looking for new conditioning products).

So, I tried a third time (supposed to be a charm, right? Wrong).  Still not the shiny, lustrous results I'd been anticipating.

Maybe I'm STILL using too much.  Maybe I'm doing something else wrong? IDK, but I'm getting to the point where I don't wanna use this again.  The last few times, it took two washings each time just to get my hair looking right again.

I SO want to love this stuff....I will note that I have NOT tried any of the shampoos, or other products yet..so I cannot fairly comment on them.  I think I WILL try the Deep Conditioning Ttmnt. again...just to give it the benefit of the doubt that *I* am what is making this not work...I will only use a *spare* amount.  I hope this works
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

I'm really glad you had better luck, Hawkeye
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...even though we tried diff. products from the line...I'm still glad to see they worked for you...Maybe I will try the others....*_


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 1, 2007)

aww that makes me sad that it didn't work for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm almost scared to use it alone to be honest. I used the detox first then the treatment. 

If you don't want it you know where to send it to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe

But seriously, I used the entire tub (not the big one but the sample one I got) and then I left it in over night.

Sometimes things just don't work for people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How long did you leave yours in for? It's an oil so it may make your hair look greasy-I don't know... You want I can send you a sample of the detox stuff so you can try it first then the treatment?


----------



## Holly (Apr 1, 2007)

Glad to hear your hair is getting better, Hawkeye


----------



## Tightambitionz (Apr 1, 2007)

<---Hydrating Shampoo, Conditioner, and restorative treatment over night... my relaxed, african american hair loves it. i dont know about all their new skin products they have coming out though ( =


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 1, 2007)

I have those coming next. YAY QVC for being cheap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will let you all know what I think of those as well!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_aww that makes me sad that it didn't work for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm almost scared to use it alone to be honest. I used the detox first then the treatment. 

If you don't want it you know where to send it to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe

But seriously, I used the entire tub (not the big one but the sample one I got) and then I left it in over night.

Sometimes things just don't work for people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How long did you leave yours in for? It's an oil so it may make your hair look greasy-I don't know... You want I can send you a sample of the detox stuff so you can try it first then the treatment?_

 
_*I only left the conditioning treatment in while I was in the shower...After rinsing it, my hair immediately felt sticky, greasy and clumpy...

Like I said, perhaps I used more than I should have...

I think I will try the shampoo and regular conditioner..I will also try the deep conditioning treatment again *with* the other products in the line. Maybe I could also do as you did, and put it on overnight (for the o/n treatment, did you put it on damp hair, or was your hair dry?). If I don't like it, I will bring everything back to Sephora (good thing they have a good return policy).  Thanks for your offer, though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I AM really glad you liked it...and the others on this thread that have had favourable experiences with Ojon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## teamo7 (Apr 25, 2007)

i ssoooooo want to try this.. where can you buy it?? is it a kit?? 
i really need to try this.. my hair is fried!and what's the price for all 3 products.?thanks..


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 2, 2007)

they sell it at sephora and QVC


----------



## tottui (Jun 2, 2007)

wjen you left it overnight.. what did you put on your head to cover your hair???... I have absolutley no idea what to put on my head for an voernight treatment... lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_aww that makes me sad that it didn't work for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm almost scared to use it alone to be honest. I used the detox first then the treatment. 

If you don't want it you know where to send it to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe

But seriously, I used the entire tub (not the big one but the sample one I got) and then I left it in over night.

Sometimes things just don't work for people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How long did you leave yours in for? It's an oil so it may make your hair look greasy-I don't know... You want I can send you a sample of the detox stuff so you can try it first then the treatment?_


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tottui* 

 
_wjen you left it overnight.. what did you put on your head to cover your hair???... I have absolutley no idea what to put on my head for an voernight treatment... lol_

 
Just put a plastic cap on, the kind they use at the salon when you color or deep treat your hair.  You can get them at Sally's or even the drugstore.

I really want to try Ojon.  I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Moppit (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm glad it worked for you.  I have tried it too and was happy but I agree it does smell funny, kind of like burnt coffee to me.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jun 7, 2007)

I like the Restorative Hair Treatment.  It smells like a mix of cocoa butter and coffee.  Not a bad smell.  I like the fact that it rinses clean.  I didn't expect that from such a thick product.


----------



## iheartangE (Nov 26, 2007)

Yay!  I love Ojon!  A Sephora saleswoman suggested it to me because I have loooooooong (almost waist length) THICK THICK THICK Middle Eastern/Italian hair that is wavy/curly and I bought the little one (the $21 one) and did the treatment-my hair smelled AMAZING the next day and I have to say, while it was really pretty and shiny, I found my hair like, wayyyy to voluminous (borderline megapoof).

But I found that the best thing is to wash and condition my hair normally and then take a little bit of the Ojon and warm it in my hands (a little bigger than a pea because I have tons of hair) and then use it like a styling product and run it all through my hair.

It leaves me soft (REALLY soft-like I did not believe my hair could feel like this) and shiny and lovely.  I really love it!  I'm asking for that Nurturing giftset for the holidays, that's how much I love it!

Yay for Ojon-I hope everyone finds a way to use it to work for them.  If not...maybe it only works for crazy thick hair?  I don't know, but good luck everyone!!


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Nov 26, 2007)

its also sold in ulta stores as well, i wana try it too....


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 11, 2008)

Interesting... I was watching QVC last night about Ojon and ordered some. Then I looked up reviews on it and it seemes most everyone hated it and it made their hair dryer!  I cancelled my order!


----------



## jade8783 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have long fine hair. I tried the Ojon Restorative Treatment that I got as a gift with purchase from Sephora. I really hope it would do the miracle, so I put rubbed, and put it on my had, left it over night (FYI, I covered my pilliow with a towel) on December 24 night, and woke up hoping after rinsing, my hair would by softer and shinier after the X'mas eve.
Boy, nothing happened. Everything was just the same.
So I figure out it MAY be good for THICK hair which is damaged and unmanageable. Not for dry and flat hair. Came back to my beloved Clairol Herbal Essenses Replenishing for Dry/Permed/Damaged hair.
For WOC, you should definitely ask for a sample before you spend hella much money on it. I'm glad I tried, not bought it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 12, 2008)

I saw this on QVC. i don't believe the hype about anything anymore.

If I could get my hands on samples first, I'd try it.


----------

